# Downtime 30 mins from now..



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Just a quick heads up - UK-Muscle will be offline for around 5 mins from midnight tonight.

That's half an hour from now..

L


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

NNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Ah this forum gets boring past 6pm for me (11pm for you guys) hardly any one on.

This is the time to head over to the afterparty aka american forums LOL.


----------



## Hobbio (Jul 9, 2010)

Five whole minutes!

You realise I'm gonna have to actually speak to the wife now 

Hope you're proud of yourself.

Five minutes!

:lol:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Where I'm I going to go!?! It's cold outside!


----------



## Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

:ban: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

Dont kick us out

:ban:


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

o nooo.. this is my downtime before bed. LOL i thought theres loads on here this time....??


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

all done.

L


----------

